
Being bored is good for children – and adults. This is why - kevbin
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/09/being-bored-is-good-for-children-and-adults-this-is-why
======
aisofteng
Does adding things like "this is why" to titles actually inclease CTRs? I find
it terribly annoying.

